#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  ASME VIII Division 1, UG-27 & UG-32 Excel calcs

## Jon4242

ASME VIII Division 1, UG-32 Thickness of Heads Under Internal Pressure


ASME VIII Division 1, UG-27 Thickness of Shells Under Internal PressureSee More: ASME VIII Division 1, UG-27 & UG-32 Excel calcs

----------


## mrao

Thank you very much Jon. Please provide complete pressure vessel design excel sheets, if you have.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

Thanks

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very muchhh, BRO.

----------


## bahtiar

Thank You..

----------


## endah

thank a lot

----------


## nazrin

thanks

----------


## tanutran

many thanks !

----------


## hussam jassem

thanks

----------


## Prem_me

Thank you for sharing

See More: ASME VIII Division 1, UG-27 & UG-32 Excel calcs

----------


## 101043728

Thanks a lot

----------


## luckshmiravi

Thank you so much

----------


## dedy14

Thanks for the sharing.

Rgds,

----------


## sadane

Thanks

----------


## santoxi

many thanks

----------


## anupm137

Please mail me the excel file on madkaikar.anup@gmail.com... I am not able to download this file.. thank you

----------

